# How to Improve your Artwork



## Nero_Furry (Jul 16, 2019)

Hey,

So I got an Art tablet ( Gaomon M106K) For my 21. B-Day.
I started "Drawing" about 4 days ago and Today i started with the Pad.
I used art Tutorials like "Jazza" or "Unimaginatively Imaginative" to get into the basics.

I know 4 days is the absolute beginning but i made big progresses over the first days ( I drew about 15hours a day)
Yet I cant really understand how lineworks and proportions really function and how Big artists like "Skaifox, Dj-Rodney, Ahnes or Aaron." can create so amazing artworks.
As for equipment: I own Firealpaca, Photoshop, Paint Tool SAI and iam willing to scoop out every bit of potential.

-Can someone recommend some youtube channels or videos which focus on Anthro art ?
-Maybe someone can guide me through the progress?

I uploaded my most recent "art" if you call it that ..
For only drawing for the first days a solid drawing i think.


----------



## Nero_Furry (Jul 16, 2019)

I personally think my biggets weakness is the lineart, coloring, EYES, HANDS, FEET, and Overall Proportions


----------



## RejectGroan (Jul 16, 2019)

I think the best way to start is with basic human anatomy, and then you can work in and change acording to the animal you want to portray.

Heres a good one for body proportion:





**its important to learn basic anatomy because it allows you to start breaking down objects into shapes, which you can thrn rebuild any way you want! And you be a much more versatile artist in the end

Practice makes perfect! Youll get better every day


----------



## Nero_Furry (Jul 16, 2019)

RejectGroan said:


> I think the best way to start is with basic human anatomy, and then you can work in and change acording to the animal you want to portray.
> 
> Heres a good one for body proportion:
> 
> ...



Thanks ^^


----------



## RejectGroan (Jul 16, 2019)

No problem!


----------



## Rinibeanie (Jul 16, 2019)

Congrats on your new tablet!  The simplest and sometimes most infuriating method to improving one's art is time and practice.  You just need to make a lot of art, a lot of mistakes, and you'll get better after each iteration.  Apply some focused study on learning specific principles (proportions, color harmony, composition, anatomy, etc), preferably one at a time so you won't risk getting overwhelmed.  

For anatomy, there are a ton of great tutorials and photo references on Pinterest, and books like Sarah Simblet's Anatomy for the Artist and Andrew Loomis' Figure Drawing For All It's Worth are excellent materials to study.  Focus on human anatomy first and you can apply that towards anthro art.

As for animal art, take a look at Aaron Blaise's YouTube channel and his website creatureartteacher.com.  He's a veteran ex-Disney animator who is a master at animal anatomy and locomotion.  His courses are a WEALTH of knowledge and more than reasonably priced; they often go on sale, so keep an eye out for announcements on his YT channel and Facebook page.

Take your time and most importantly, have fun!


----------



## Nero_Furry (Jul 16, 2019)

Rinibeanie said:


> Congrats on your new tablet!  The simplest and sometimes most infuriating method to improving one's art is time and practice.  You just need to make a lot of art, a lot of mistakes, and you'll get better after each iteration.  Apply some focused study on learning specific principles (proportions, color harmony, composition, anatomy, etc), preferably one at a time so you won't risk getting overwhelmed.
> 
> For anatomy, there are a ton of great tutorials and photo references on Pinterest, and books like Sarah Simblet's Anatomy for the Artist and Andrew Loomis' Figure Drawing For All It's Worth are excellent materials to study.  Focus on human anatomy first and you can apply that towards anthro art.
> 
> ...



Thank you very much for this informative text
i will definitely try to improve and learn all about Digital artworks! ^^

I never were good at learning though. ever since school i asked myself this question:“how do you learn“ it was always something i couldnt understand ..might sound crazy but i still cant really cope with the thouht of „learning“


----------



## Rinibeanie (Jul 16, 2019)

Nero_Furry said:


> Thank you very much for this informative text
> i will definitely try to improve and learn all about Digital artworks! ^^
> 
> I never were good at learning though. ever since school i asked myself this question:“how do you learn“ it was always something i couldnt understand ..might sound crazy but i still cant really cope with the thouht of „learning“



Learning how to "learn" is indeed a skill!  Maybe you haven't discovered your learning style yet, whatever means of absorbing information that works best for you.  For me, I'm a visual learner, so it's vital for me to see how a technique is applied before it really sinks in.  I also need concepts broken down to their basic components before my mind latches on.  You're very much capable of learning, after all you wouldn't understand language or be technologically proficient enough to learn how to use a drawing tablet   It will take time, which is why it's important to seek out different teaching styles until something clicks.


----------



## TeddyFoxcoon (Jul 16, 2019)

Congrats on your drawing tablet and happy birthday! 
You've got some pretty good advices from others alrighty.
My small input would be to learn how to draw anything and every. lol sounds super vague but hear me out;
Learning anatomy both human and animal is good to do, gesture and figure drawings are good to look into.

HOWEVER, you also just need to draw random items, both organic and non-organic stuff. You want to change
your mindset when you draw. Say you're gonna draw a iPhone, right? Most people would draw the contour of 
the phone and be done with it. But you need to think in 3-D when you draw, in your head you have a 3-D 
model of the item in your head. 

Understanding that everything has mass and depth, things are hidden but are still there so you're putting
that into consideration. 

Draw shapes, simple ones. Circles, squares, triangles, ect. Then draw them in 3-D, then draw them in different
perspective, ect. Everything is made up of shapes.


----------



## Katriel (Jul 16, 2019)

I like Drawabox | A free, exercise based approach to learning the fundamentals of drawing - the exercises give me something to do when I can think of them and all I have is a notepad and pen.


----------



## Nero_Furry (Jul 16, 2019)

Rinibeanie said:


> Learning how to "learn" is indeed a skill!  Maybe you haven't discovered your learning style yet, whatever means of absorbing information that works best for you.  For me, I'm a visual learner, so it's vital for me to see how a technique is applied before it really sinks in.  I also need concepts broken down to their basic components before my mind latches on.  You're very much capable of learning, after all you wouldn't understand language or be technologically proficient enough to learn how to use a drawing tablet   It will take time, which is why it's important to seek out different teaching styles until something clicks.



Yeah I think i rush myself a bit much on that behalf...its just the first thing I feel good doing and i have full support of my mom too.
I just dont want to mess this up again because i tried ALOT of hobbies (Tabletennis,Karate,Tennis,Batminton,Jogging...etc) but i Burned through all of it and it felt like a chore after some time But with Digital drawing i have this feeling ...like its something bigger


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 16, 2019)

Happy Belated Birthday, @Nero_Furry .

I've just start drawing myself, but I feel the best way to improve is to practice doing studies of problem areas on character designs and get in the habit of drawing every day. That is what is (sort of) working for me.


----------



## Nero_Furry (Jul 16, 2019)

TeddyFoxcoon said:


> Congrats on your drawing tablet and happy birthday!
> You've got some pretty good advices from others alrighty.
> My small input would be to learn how to draw anything and every. lol sounds super vague but hear me out;
> Learning anatomy both human and animal is good to do, gesture and figure drawings are good to look into.
> ...


Yeah I realized this mindset a couple days ago ...being somewhat  able to plit artworks and items into their components...and even artworks of others dont seem that Crazy ...“nothing i cant do“ is what i think because its just lines in the end.
Thanks for the Advice and for the happy birthday ^_^


----------



## Nero_Furry (Jul 16, 2019)

Katriel said:


> I like Drawabox | A free, exercise based approach to learning the fundamentals of drawing - the exercises give me something to do when I can think of them and all I have is a notepad and pen.


I will look into it ^^ thank you


----------



## Nero_Furry (Jul 16, 2019)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Happy Belated Birthday, @Nero_Furry .
> 
> I've just start drawing myself, but I feel the best way to improve is to practice doing studies of problem areas on character designs and get in the habit of drawing every day. That is what is (sort of) working for me.


Thanks,
Yeah for me: I pretty much layed off videogames and other shenanigans that wasted time.
Its basically Drawing, Coffee, Music and Tutorials for the past 4 days.
My big goal is to be good enough take commissions.
Thats why I sort of push myself a bit harder.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 16, 2019)

Nero_Furry said:


> Thanks,
> Yeah for me: I pretty much layed off videogames and other shenanigans that wasted time.
> Its basically Drawing, Coffee, Music and Tutorials for the past 4 days.
> My big goal is to be good enough take commissions.
> Thats why I sort of push myself a bit harder.


That's a good goal. There's nothing like turning a hobby into a revenue stream.

Putting aside the videogames, if you game a lot, will help clear away distractions and let you focus on the creative process.


----------

